# Semen Analysis



## JCampbell (Sep 23, 2010)

Can we charge for a semen analysis post vasectomy if we did the vasectomy? I believe that we can since this is a lab, but want to double check.

Thanks


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 23, 2010)

Vasectomy code 55250 includes postoperative semen examination(s) per the CPT description.  Also, per CPT Assistant June 1998, no additional code is to be reported for sperm counts following vasectomy, as these are included in the procedure.

Hope this helps,


----------

